# Old, shallow, fireplace



## catlady (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello, all! We recently moved into a 100 year old house that has a shallow existing gas fireplace with an unusable vented gas insert. The space is about 11.5" deep. After inspections by both chimney experts and a plumber, the options are a) rebuild the fireplace or b) find an insert shallow enough not to stick out (and break code). They recommended and 18" wide insert, ventless would be best. Does anyone have any suggestions on where we can find such a shallow insert? Or have any other words of wisdom? We have had no luck finding anything thinner than around 14". Thanks!!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 9, 2015)

Many here will not recommend a household-vented (NOT vent-free) gas-burning appliance for a number of reasons, too many to get into.
But You can install a DV gas fireplace that will sit a little proud of the existing firebox, if it's framed in correctly. The downside is that you will have to change the look of your existing fireplace & that may not be aesthetically pleasing. Search for that subject here & you will see what others have done, & you may find a couple of ideas. The other option is to set a small gas burning DV stove partially into the opening & vent it up the chimney. This can give an old wood stove look & might be a better choice. Your call.


----------

